# Electrical or burnt rubber smell from heater



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Below is a link to another thread on the subject.We have 2 Cruzen in our drive and they both have the horrible smell when the heat is on.I have a little over 7500 miles on mine and it is still there.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4237-smell-when-running-heater-burning-rubber.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HisAndHers - I undeleted your post and am closing this thread. I was unaware of the other thread and you provided that link.

Mike.


----------

